# Another new member and my tractors



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I hope this works (first try at attaching photos here)
Picture of my John Deere 850 and Kioti DK 35


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

This is my 1978 John Deere 850 with a 72" MMM.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Here is my 2001 Kioti DK 35/ Kioti KL 1450 loader with a skid steer style quick attach bucket


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Another


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome to Tractorforum DK35vince,
Nice looking tractors. 

Regards, HarryG :tractorsm spinsmile


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks Harry..
Here is a picture of my Rhino 85 backhoe. (mounted on DK 35)
I run an 18" and a 36" bucket on this hoe.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Glad you found us!


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Geeze Vince,
I have an orange tractor too, looks almost like yours


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Vince , good pics , I wish I owned a JD like yours ,, with a FEL


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you on board the Tractorforum, DK35vince. You’ve got the picture posting thing going quick and I might add you are doing a good job at it. Took me weeks to learn and even now cain’t do it very well. You got it on the first try!! 

Not only do you have a couple of good looking tractors, but the backdrop for them is nice also. You are giving Fordfarm, in my opinion, some stiff competition for prettiest landscape around. 

Hope you enjoy the Tractorforum as much as I.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome Vince!!! We have more than enough room in this animal parade for another late entry!!! :furious: 

yumyum yumyum yumyum


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome Vince!

Always good to have new members especially when they have great tractors! How much do you mow. With that big of a mower you can sure cover lots of ground.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

All tractors are Orange in the dark but as nature would have it some are more Orange than others!! 

A hearty Welcome to TF from as Orange as they come!!:friends:


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Welcome Vince!
> How much do you mow. With that big of a mower you can sure cover lots of ground. *


I have 15 acres here.
I mow around 6 acres for lawn, the rest is field that I brush mow a few times per year..


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Pics of the Horse's??*

Can you show some pics of the Wheelhorses, as they seems to be my current passion----

.....along with good-looking women, strong drink, and f a s t cars!!!:driving:[


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Pics of the Horse's??*



> _Originally posted by glenn27 _
> *Can you show some pics of the Wheelhorses, as they seems to be my current passion----[ *


I don't have very good photos of my Wheel Horses.( Need to take some)
I can post some of the few pictures that I do have.
This is my 1979 C-101 8 speed


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I've owned the C-101 for over 20 years now. It has been a very good/reliable machine. Still works and runs great..
These pictures were taken last year shortly after I repainted the tractor.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome Vince! Thanks for sharing...if you are interested, there is a document that will show you how to easily post multiple pics per post....let me know if you want me to link to it.

Thanks again and have fun here at TF!
Andy


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I also have a 1980 Wheel Horse C-145 hydro.
Sorry, don't seem to have any pictures of that machine.
I will need to take some in the near future. I recently repainted this tractor also.. Looks good..


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good man--several wheelhorses, and from Penn....Where in Pa?? Have a BIL that lives in Indiana, Pa--near where the groundhog popped up!!! he's got a good sized farm there...
C-Ya!


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by glenn27 _
> *Where in Pa?? Have a BIL that lives in Indiana, Pa--near where the groundhog popped up!!! *


Clarion, Pa.
I'm probably around 1 to 1 1/2 hours NorthWest of Indiana, Pa.


----------

